# 1950s Ladies Monark



## dbroman (Feb 24, 2019)

so i have this lovely old lady that belonged to my mom many years ago and I have held it in my garage as long as I can. I am moving so now it has to go. It is complete and in super shape minus surface rust. You guys are the experts- do you think it is worth $200 as is? Thanks


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 24, 2019)

Cheap!!


----------



## gkeep (Feb 25, 2019)

That will clean up beautifully and make a great rider! Seems like a very reasonable price considering the condition, rack, light, pedals and other extras.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh ya I think it will clean up nice and work great 
Have fun re wiring the front fender (wish you luck)


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 25, 2019)

If you part it out.    I Want the Front Fender Light Cover .     I have same color Fenders (  Need Cover )   Please PM me if you choose to separate .


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 25, 2019)

solid good deal at ~$500 imo


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2019)

Too nice of a bike to part out in my opinion.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2019)

Beautiful survivor.I would not part it out.I would clean and polish it.I think you can get in the $400  for it when it is all shined up.Pleaase dont "restore" it. It will lose most of its value.Great bike.


----------

